# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Robot chiên trứng

## motogia

Chảo các Bác,

Em đưa đoạn clip lượm lặt được trên youtube, các bác xem cho vui
https://youtu.be/i1MhXM1N_oY

Tiện nhờ các bác chém giúp em có làm cái này trên cnc không các bác
https://youtu.be/wze7edhDE4c

cảm ơn các Bác

----------


## ntd1081

Bác nào triển khai dự án này  với eco pen-600 thì bơm bất cứ thứ gì cũng được.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhUHtGYEajE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9in3z320Xo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqXlR4pfZvE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnMeULGB7DQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpY2IJjJO8U

----------

motogia

----------


## anhcos

Bác nào đi triển lãm vừa rồi ở SECC Q.7 thì sẽ thấy thôi, xem vui thôi.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

@anhcos : Bác xem cái clip thứ 2, có khả thi không Bác. dựa vào nguyên lý đó để làm cnc có ok không bác
@ntd :thanks Bác, cái đấy em chưa nghĩ tới.

----------


## anhcos

Kiểu nhừ này thì có người họ làm rồi bác, mình chỉ biết thế thôi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSgEsjNRLHk

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Bác ơi, cái clip thứ 2 là cái cờ nhíp người ta "vẽ" cái bánh pancake ăn được đó bác, có thể họ vẽ bánh là bột tươi trực tiếp trên chảo nóng, cũng có thể vẽ như biên dạng giống như clip rồi mới nướng bánh bác à, thấy cũng có người làm rồi, nhưng chỉ một màu... em thì cùi quá, cũng mơ tưởng làm cho bã xã bán bánh cho lũ trẻ học sinh gần nhà, 
cái này chắc rõ ý đồ của em hơn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R13ouKFOj98

----------


## Gamo

> Chảo các Bác,
> 
> Em đưa đoạn clip lượm lặt được trên youtube, các bác xem cho vui
> https://youtu.be/i1MhXM1N_oY
> 
> Tiện nhờ các bác chém giúp em có làm cái này trên cnc không các bác
> https://youtu.be/wze7edhDE4c
> 
> cảm ơn các Bác


Cái cờ nhíp 1 thì nhảm thui bác. Chủ yếu để demo sự linh hoạt của robot chứ để nó nấu ăn được thì còn xa vì người ta phải chuẩn bị hết nguyên vật liệu như băm sẵn hành để đúng chỗ cho robot, đem trứng gắn vào chỗ bẻ trứng, nấu cơm sẵn mang ra rồi con robot mới làm được. Mình chuẩn bị cho nó nấu ăn & dọn chiến trường sau khi nó nấu cũng mệt nghỉ.

Cờ nhíp 2 thì giống máy bắn keo cnc thui bác. Quan trọng bác chế được bộ bơm bột bánh hợp vệ sinh

----------

motogia

----------


## ntd1081

> @anhcos : Bác xem cái clip thứ 2, có khả thi không Bác. dựa vào nguyên lý đó để làm cnc có ok không bác
> @ntd :thanks Bác, cái đấy em chưa nghĩ tới.


Thì  ý em là cái clip 2 của bác giống ý tưởng của mấy clip em gửi. Và cái bơm eco pen-xxx là một cách lý tưởng để thực hiện.

----------


## motogia

Vâng. thì em có nói nó được hay không được đâu, chỉ xem qua thấy cái nét nó phun nguyên liệu thấy nét nhỏ quá, vì thế em chưa tính tới.

----------


## ntd1081

Hj, to nhỏ phụ thuộc cái đầu kim mà bác. Nhỏ mới khó chứ to thì dễ ẹc. Quan trọng là độ ổn định liên tục khi bơm.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Vâng cảm ơn bác, em sẽ cân nhắc cho kế hoạch xem như thế nào đã, chứ mới dừng ở ý tưởng nên cũng chưa thể nói được gì nhiều.

----------

